# Spring Ride May 31



## TheFizzer (May 25, 2008)

The Rat Riders of Cincinnati Ohio will be having their first annual spring ride at Miami Whitewater Forest on May 31 at 10 a.m.  Come out & check out the bikes & ride the 8 mile trail with us.  Send me a message if you have any questions.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 25, 2008)

Well buger,,,,,,,thats the same day as the Danville Ind bike meet


----------

